# Southern Oregon



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone in the Southern Oregon east of the Cascades packing goats?


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm on the west side near Newport. How are you holding up with all the fires on the east side?


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi.
Oh the smoke has been something. When we get a glimpse of blue sky its a great day.
It has not effected the animals. In fact, I took Aspen out last Fri for his 1st mountain adventure we stayed out for 3 hr. Had a great time.

What kind of goats do you have and how many?


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

Glad your able to get out to do some hiking. I only have 2 goats at this point, a lamancha and an alpine Nigerian cross. We are planning on going to looks three more this week though.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Gina, whereabouts are you? Anywhere near Bend?

Char in Central Oregon


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Boy the smoke has really increased again and dry lightening, with heavy winds tonight.
Don't know when we are going to see clear skies around here. I am about 3 hr south of Bend.
Plan to take Aspen out again this week, bow season starts the last week end of the month so want to get him out a couple of more times before that.
I love the fall and I am a hunter, general rifle hunt around here the woods have people everywhere and the road hunters are all over, so don't want to be hiking with a goat. I am not sure how people hunt with their goats, right now I would be to concerned that someone would shoot it.
I have been shot at while riding a horse believe it or not.


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

We're about 3 hrs west of bend. Pretty lucky that we don't get the fires like you do on the east side. Also we don't get the thunder and lightning either very often and when we do, they come with an inch of rain and no worries of fires. That's pretty sad there are people out there who would actually shoot at someone on a horse.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

That is why I'm a bowhunter. 30 years worth. I've packed horses into wilderness camps but my goats are going for the first time this year. I have never been shot at but friends of mine have been during rifle hunts. The goater boys are both light colored but I'm actually considering getting some of the temporary hair color that the teens are using to mark bright colored spots on them! I have organized an all ladies bowhunt for this year's main trip and I will have lots of help doing a pink camo pattern on them. Even if we don't connect with any game we will still have a great time!

Char in Central Oregon


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I should add when I'm out with the horses during rifle seasons I put bells on them. Most people know deer and elk don't jingle! Notice I said most people. Like in any sport, no matter what, there is always a few going out unprepared and with a bit less knowledge than would be optimal!

Char in Central Oregon


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah most people, ha,.
Seems like the more I stuck out which when i was shot at riding, i was on a 15 hand appaloosa with a red cinch and pad. Now i am really sure there are deer out there that look like that with a person sitting on them too . Ha
Anyway, I started to blend and things have got better.
I will be taking Aspen out when I shoot to sight in etc. because I want him used to the sound .
If I take him it will be when I do the black powder hunts, not as many people out there and you have to get close enough to see what your shooting at like a bow hunter.
You ladies have fun and I hope all of you get your deer.
Now pink spotted goats will make people think they had to much to drink for sure when they see them, ha, heck might sober some of them up. Hee hee
Don't forget to take some pictures and post them I have to see that!


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

If my wife sees one of your pink goats, I'll be expected to buy one. Lol have fun and good luck!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Hahaha! Pink goats! Make sure you get a picture! Wouldn't it be cheaper and easier to just modify some orange hunting vests, though? I know we've put one on Cuzco before.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I have the orange vests already but the solid color wouldn't work as well as a broken pattern. Hair chalk at Wally world is only 7-8 bucks for a 4 or 5 color pkg. Plus my 3yo grand daughter would have so much fun "coloring" the boys! Plus what's the fun in just orange when you can have the goat version of Marty the madagascar zebra "polka dot polka dot"!


Char in Central Oregon


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Well got them colored yet??? Can't wait to see some photos of your boys! Lol
Count down is on till opening day, good luck and a safe one.

We finally have clear air and those beautiful blue skies over the cascade mountains.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

going to do it in camp. we leave early Friday for the wilderness area I usually hunt. this is the first hunt here since my first husband and hunting partner of 26 years passed away. 10 years now and I am finally ready to go back to that gorgeous area. goats this time instead of horses. new hunting team. old memories. so looking forward to this trip.


Char Central Oregon


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow lots of memories, look forward to your update, as you make new ones.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

The wilderness hunt trip went good and bad. Good friends, fun times but discovered the whole area that I had hunted and knew so well had burned to the ground. I understand how fire in wilderness will be allowed to take its natural course but it was sad. Petey da Munch and Maximoose did great with the ash, downed logs and windfall, and the formerly pristine but now destroyed creeks that were basically mud. The worst part was the large herd of range cattle that had made their way into the wilderness burn and totally annialating whatever was left. 
We did get into elk in another area but ran out of time to set up a hunt. My hunting partner got some great pics, which I will post as soon as she sends them to me. Petey did not like the pink at all! Maxi decided there had to be better things to do like staring at the bed of the truck. He tolerated it like the trouper he is. They did alert me to animals close by. Apparently, my boys are birding goats. Anybody know when Oregon tweetie bird season opens?
The boys helped me take some of my late husband's ashes to a specal spot on the trail so he could reside forever in his favorite place. Happy and sad moments. My new hunting team were super supportive and will be looking for some pack goats in the future. The goater boys next trip will be for a BLM buck. Looking forward to their alerts on juniper jays and magpies!


Char in Central Oregon


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow sorry you place was burned out! Glad you got to at least see some elk and get to that special place for your husband. 
Will look forward to photos when you get them.


----------

